# Eye Envy



## kittylindak (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello, I have been lurking for quite some time and this is my first time posting. I tried Eye envy for the first time tonight on my Maltese Lucy. She has some pretty bad gunk. I have also ordered the Angel Eyes, which I am still waiting on. I would like to know if anyone else has tried the eye envy and what you thought about it. I am really new to the grooming and am learning as I go. 

thanks for your experiences!
Linda


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

eye envy needs to be refrigerated! I didn't know that and i think my bottle went bad







as for angel eyes i just started giving it to lilly 3 days ago so we will see. sorry i wasn't of any help

good luck
Amber


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww, another Lucy!! My Lucy says hello to your Lucy.

When I got Lucy, her eyes were very gunky and being the newbie that I am, I didn't comb the crusty stuff out of her fur, just kept trying new tear stain products.

Shockingly, they never really worked well.

Now I'm fanatical about combing the crusty stuff out that forms under her eyes and wipe under her eyes once a day with a pet wipie. It works pretty well but it's not completely gone. How old is your pup? Let me know how eye envy works, I might try it!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Don't waste your money "Eye Envy" suc*s.. Nemo has no tearing or very little, I think he was teething and that is why I tried it, it only works if you constantly use it over and over. It really only covers the stain it does not remove it.. Go with the Angel Eyes it is better and it works, the tearing usually goes away within 3 weeks. Eye envy is a waste of money..

Andrea~.. I did like it because at the time it seemed to be working, but when I stopped, it just came back..


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Hi Guys,
> Don't waste your money "Eye Envy" suc*s.. Nemo has no tearing or very little, I think he was teething and that is why I tried it, it only works if you constantly use it over and over. It really only covers the stain it does not remove it.. Go with the Angel Eyes it is better and it works, the tearing usually goes away within 3 weeks. Eye envy is a waste of money..
> 
> Andrea~.. I did like it because at the time it seemed to be working, but when I stopped, it just came back..[/B]



I agree that eye envy is a waste.

I used Angle eyes and Gracie's eyes cleared up rather quickly.....a week or so. Hers weren't real bad though. If you dog is still teething, dont give use the Angel Eyes until he's done.....atleast I wouldn't give it.


----------



## kittylindak (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi and thank you for all your advice!







You Rock!

yes, I have refridgerated it. I made it a point to after reading the directions before I bought it. It looks like it made a difference, however as it is simply a topical treatment, I don't expect it to keep the tear staining from coming back. I purchased the Angel Eyes to see if that solves the underlying problem. 

I am hoping the Angel eyes helps to keep it from coming back, but I realize that it may be something that I will need to keep doing long term, if it's okay for Lucy's health?









Linda


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

I used Eye Envy on Katie for quite a while and she never got completely white.. She would just go from red to light pink, which I guess is better than nothing... She also wasn't very good about letting me put something near her eye... I bought Angel Eyes, but never really tried it.. I would mix it with cottage cheese and she wouldn't eat it.. Then she got sick with the whole abcess thing and had to be on other meds, so we never got around to using the bottle... Good luck with whatever you choose to go with!
Jess


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

EYE ENVY is aweful! i used it up to 3 times a day for weeks and loaded on the stuff just like it said to and it only barely lighten the stains. big waste of time and money







i used angels glow and in about 3 weeks the stains got a TON lighter, now 3 months later (not using it anymore) there is only slight staining, but its a hundred times better. best $25 i ever spent on her (and i've spent a lot!) i would say, used angels eyes/glow EVERY day (you can mix it into a teaspoon or so of wet dog food), wash the face with a mild soap and a wash cloth daily, and try to keep the area dry (i use paper towels and blot up the tears). in a few weeks you'll definally see a difference. i know what you're going thru! only wish i had found angels glow sooner


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

My experience with Eye Envy was a little different. I e-mailed the company that makes Angels Eyes/Glow something and they said since Tanner has liver problems they did not recommend it but instead recommended Eye Envy and it has worked very well on him. I use it about once a week or thereabouts and he is fine.

Oops! Just looked at my siggy pic, sure doesn't look like a good ad for Eye Envy does it! That pic was taken before I started using E/E, honest.


----------

